# Catering



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone on here do catering in Pensacola? If you do shoot me a pm.


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

My buddy, Jeremy and I do catering evenings and weekends. We work fulltime during the week so as long as our dates match up we're good to go! We have portable full-service kitchen including convection ovens, grill, stove , freezers, full prep line, friers, etc. No job is too small! If interested, what size party and what types of food are you looking for?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks foe the infromation guy's. We have taken care of it.


----------

